# two more sleeps ...



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

until I pick up my new car!!












2003 2.0 FSI SE

Anyone have/had one?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

At least you will miss an hour less sleep tonight


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Good luck with the new motor! 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hown can it be new if it is registered in 2003?? :twisted:


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

vlastan said:


> Hown can it be new if it is registered in 2003?? :twisted:


new to me numbnuts LOL

1 more sleep :twisted:

just got all the bits ready for the TT to drop her off tomorrow


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Do you need an alarm call as I am on nights to night


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

At least you have an A4 with a decent looking front end :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

GW1970 said:


> At least you have an A4 with a decent looking front end :wink:


So i am not the only one who cant stand the new Audi grill


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

aaargh!! .. still waiting for that "*it's ready"* call


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

baynesey said:


> aaargh!! .. still waiting for that "*it's ready"* call


Why dont you give them a call


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

aaaaRRRGGGGGGHH got the call and the it wont be ready as the valeters are a man down 

so tomorrow it is, so Im going to have to look stupid again and put another Â£4 in my tank tomorrow LOL


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Tell them you will have it today and valete it your self you will do a better job any way


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

I wont clean it though, I hate cleaning cars .. I cleaned the TT 3 times in 8 months 

would rather it be clean inside and out to be honest, good things come to those who wait


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

10 am tomorrow it is


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > At least you have an A4 with a decent looking front end :wink:
> ...


Absolutely - said it before - that ugly gaping beardy corporate grille!

Put me off new Audis - I may turn to the dark side :twisted:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

GW1970 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > GW1970 said:
> ...


I too prefer the neat double grill of your A4, to the gaping fish grill on the new improved versions. The parallel-to-grill front lights on yours are also far more suited to the car, than are the new clever ones that droop downwards so unattractively wher they meet the grill. The anles are all wrong.


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

picked the car, all happy .. drive 50 yards and the coil pack went

cunts

being replaced tomorrow, they are blaming the valeters as they steam cleaned/jet washed the engine bay


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not having much luck are you m8


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

baynesey said:


> picked the car, all happy .. drive 50 yards and the coil pack went
> 
> doodah
> 
> being replaced tomorrow, they are blaming the valeters as they steam cleaned/jet washed the engine bay


You buy from the stealers to avoid that kind of thing. Bad luck - get them to throw in a freebie or two for the inconvenience :wink:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

GW1970 said:


> baynesey said:
> 
> 
> > picked the car, all happy .. drive 50 yards and the coil pack went
> ...


Also thought they weren't allowed to steam clean these days...


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

I think you had a visit from the 'Audi Grille Fairy'. That'll teach you to make fun of the the new, more modern corporate feature. :twisted:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

marcusgilbert said:


> I think you had a visit from the 'Audi Grille Fairy'. That'll teach you to make fun of the the new, more modern corporate feature. :twisted:


 :wink: New does not aways equal better.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

GW1970 said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > I think you had a visit from the 'Audi Grille Fairy'. That'll teach you to make fun of the the new, more modern corporate feature. :twisted:
> ...


Your'e right about that, but it does mean 'not old'. :wink:

Each to their own, I say. I'm not knocking either.  
.


----------

